# Tepache



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2019)

Every summer I make a couple batches of Tepache. Tepache is a fermented pineapple beverage. This is done as a quick ferment so it doesn't produce a bunch of alcohol. Kind of like making homemade root beer.

Here's the base recipe:

1 ripe pineapple
1 cup piloncillo or dark brown sugar
1 cinnamon stick*
3-4 whole cloves*
2 quarts filtered water (our tap water has super low chemical content so I just use that)

* The spices are optional, I always use them. You can also experiment by adding 2-3 star anise, or 5-10 whole peppercorns.

In the photos Below I did a double batch. Instead of 4 quarts of water I used 8 quarts. All the other items were doubled. Wife didn't want it as sweet, and I needed quite a bit for our camp trip.

Rinse you pineapple. You want the rind and the core. The meat of the pineapple can be used but is not required. My wife loves pineapple so she had a pile to eat.

Cut the rind and core into pieces. Since I was using a carboy I had to cut them into approx. 1/2" pieces so I could get them out when done.

Put everything into a non-reactive container. If you can use an airlock, but if not cover the opening with cheese cloth.

Set fermenter somewhere that maintains 70°-80°. As luck would have it a cold snap hit, so I had to use an electric blanket to move things along.

Let the mixture ferment for 24-72 hours. For this batch I did 48 hours. The airlock was burping about once a minute. So it was sufficiently carbonated.

When the ferment is complete you need to strain the mixture. I use a really fine colander. Cheese cloth will also work.

Once strained place into mason jars and hand tighten the lids. Refrigerate to slow the fermentation. Can be kept in fridge for up to 2 weeks.

Tepache can be drank by itself (very refreshing). Or you can mix it with Mexican lagers, vodka, tequila, etc.  We have a friend that mixes it with ice tea.














Since we were going on a 6 day camp trip I put the bulk of the Tepache into our Drinktanks. There was on jar that I took to a friend. Ended up with 192 ounces in the tanks!













Here's a couple shots of our camp refrigerator:













Camp:


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2019)

Sounds wonderfully tasty!
Nice to see ya.
*Like!*


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2019)

That looks good Case, nice to see you again!

I might have to try this someday. I have an interest in making some fermented hot sauce so if I do that I’ll have the equipment to try tepache.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 9, 2019)

Interesting. Which culture does this originate in?

Is it very sweet? Say compared to regular pop. 

How much alcohol content would you say it has?

I bet it feels nice after some outside activity.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Interesting. Which culture does this originate in?
> 
> Is it very sweet? Say compared to regular pop.
> 
> ...



Tepache is from Mexico. Other cultures in South America also make similar concoctions. 

Not sweet at all. The sugar gets eaten up by the natural yeast. 

As for the Alcohol content it’s probably less than a 1/4 percent.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 9, 2019)

That's awesome 

 dirtsailor2003
 !  That second to last photo should be on drink tanks website!  Love the fridge too . Resourceful.

Sounds like a good drink or mixer to have on hand.
Like!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2019)

I want to know more about your camp trailer.....
Do you sleep in it ???  Got pictures of the inside...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2019)

xray said:


> That looks good Case, nice to see you again!
> 
> I might have to try this someday. I have an interest in making some fermented hot sauce so if I do that I’ll have the equipment to try tepache.



Nice ting is all you really need is a non-reactive container and a piece of cheese cloth to make this. For a single batch a 1 gallon container works just fine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I want to know more about your camp trailer.....
> Do you sleep in it ???  Got pictures of the inside...



Hi Dave! Yes we do sleep in the trailer. It is a 2018 Cargo Mate that I bought new in June of 2018 to use as a camper/toy hauler. 

I built the inside out over the past year. Its pretty bare bones but gets the job done. So far I've traveled close to 5,000 miles with it! 

I needed a lightweight trailer that I could pull with our 2005 Rav4. I also wanted to be able to haul my motorcycle on short trips into the desert and the woods. 

I have installed a cheapo Harbor Freight solar system and battery for 12v power. I have (4) Led puck lights in the cabin, a stereo, and usb charging ports. I also have the trailer wired so I can plug into shore power. 

For heat I installed a Cubic Cub Mini wood stove. 

I permanently mounted my chuck box up front. 

The bunk system I made makes one big bed. Both side fold up to the walls, or can be completely removed. When I haul the bike I usually have one side folded up, one down to hold the mattress's. 

Here's a few photos and the link to my build.  I need to take some photos of the interior now that it is "Complete". 

_Dirtsailor's bug out Camper_


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2019)

Love it !!!  Very nice work...  Well thought out...  I appreciate the tour.....


----------

